# Indoor-Teich im Center  Parcs



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war letzte Woche für 5 Tage mit meiner Frau und meinen beiden Kindern im Center Parcs (Heilbachsee / Eifel).

In diesem war ein Innenteich, den ich Euch nicht vorenthalten wollte. Hier habe ich mal ein paar Fotos. Ich hoffe sie gefallen Euch.

Grüße


Neuling


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Mehr Bilder passten nicht. Hier kommen die Restlichen...

Grüße


Neuling


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo, 

als unsere Kinder noch Kinder waren, sind wir auch mit Center-Parks gut bedient gewesen. 

Den Jungs hat es immer mächtig Freude bereitet. 

Gute Adresse, Sommer wie Winter.   

Gruß Rainer


----------

